# Missy the kitten



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

I never thought i'd be writing in here. I always avoided this section because I do not want to deal with death. But as life goes, there's no escaping that which you fear.

Sometime between 3AM and 7 AM the little kitten from Kitten disaster and Street boy passed away.

Every moment I let my guard down, i'm on the brink of drowning in tears. I can't stop feeling that I failed her, even though I know i did everything possible.

At least Seven got his wish... he's the only kitty in the apartment now.

Thank you everyone who has replied and helped with advice and moral support over the last few days. Truly, thank you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no Siskin, I'm so sorry.  

You put your heart and soul into helping this little girl, but the odds were just stacked too heavily against her. I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that you let her see what it was to have a safe home and a loving human touch in her short life.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Noooo...I'm so sorry Siskin...:'(
Sometimes, things are just out of our hands...
She had caring and some love, no matter how brief...
You did your best, thats all we can ever do...
Fly Free to the Bridge, wee Missy...
You'll have lots of company there to play with.
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry Siskin you tried so hard to help both Street Boy and Missy. At least both had some experience of being safe, warmth and care before crossing the bridge.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

To care for a life forms a bond unmatched. What more can we do then to try and save a life. Don't ever doubt that you did a kind, humane act. I am sorry it didn't go as we all hoped.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Missy. I know how you are feeling. Know that you did all you humanly could and I am sure she was thankful for the comfort and love you were able to give her.

She is at the Bridge now and I am certain my Mocha will be there to welcome her and taker her under her paws. I hope and pray that is so, because then my Mocha is kept busy today and tonight....as it is a sad night for us....she passed exactly six months ago. So, hopefully our kitties have met up there and are playing and sharing human stories.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Those who pass away, can communicate with us by so called "coincidences".

After I moved my laptop to clean the area, i noticed some keys had been pressed and a message had been written:


I have no doubt it is Missy's parting message, thanking for the help she has been given in her final days.

P.S. If I were in your place i'd probably doubt it, but I swear i did not manufacture it.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness Siskin, that image is one to hold onto and cherish. Little Missy made an awfully big impact on many of us in the short time she was with you.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Siskin...I too believe they can communicate. What a lovely message from Missy!

I literally felt Mocha three times after she passed. Treasure the moment....she loves you still.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really sorry about Missy. I am sure she knew how much you loved her in the short time she had with you. I also believe we will see our beloved animals that that have passed on when we die. Hang in there you are a wonderful person for helping these little creatures .


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry, but you did your best.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

I took her for autopsy. It was done by 3 vets, with me watching (sort of, I couldn't actually look, it was too hearth breaking). Their conclusion was unanimous. She died of poison.
Her lungs had fluid, her intestines were swollen and her hearth had a blood clot.

Seven had been just as young and skinny as her when rescued and had free reign of the house and he did not get sick at all. Missy was very carefully observed and not let free becase of Seven. So the conclusion is clear: she was poisoned before she got to me. That means she has been fighting it for at least 4 days. She was a fighter.

How she came across the poison is anyone's guess... a disgusting but likely possibility is that someone saw her mother and/or the kittens and gave them poisoned food. 

I at least em at peace knowing that we did our best and gave her a glimpse of what life should be like. Despite the gaping painful hole in my soul, I do not regret anything.

Farewell my sweetie.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry and it's hard to keep from crying as I read all of this. Bless you for the love & care you gave her.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More gentle hugs... So very sorry


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm sorry for your losses. You did the best you could to help cats that weren't even yours. You shouldn't feel like you failed them.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry....and think you are incredibly brave to be there for the autopsy.

I would love nothing better than to send a plague of locusts to the house and yard of the miserable excuse of humankind that poisoned Missy (if it was intentional). That is mean and horrible. 

You, Siskin, are wonderful for trying so hard with Missy. I am sure she is at the Bridge and very thankful for all you tried to do for her. At least she died knowing that not all humans were mean and unkind!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree - what an awful thought that someone may have intentionally poisoned that poor little thing!  

I am glad that you don't regret it Siskin, despite the pain of her loss. You gave her something that no one else had given her before. What a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh that is so devastating to hear, that she was poisoned. :sad:

I'm glad you had an autopsy done if it gave you some closure. If it were me, I'd wish they could've figured out what the toxin ingested was just for future reference, because it's so very sad to have a kitten pass on from this.

May you find peace that Missy discovered your love and that she thoroughly enjoyed her time with you while getting to know Seven, too. You really _did _all you could for her...and she'll always be in your heart, watching you from the Bridge.


----------

